# A Puritan Theology of Intercessory Prayer : Mourning over the Sins of Our Times



## Wayne (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going to put this here in the spiritual warfare forum, for it involves more than "mere" prayer.

My point in posting is to request help in perfecting this bibliography. Can you add other citations to the list? My eyes were first opened to this doctrine by the reading of William Jenkin's sermon (see link below), and from there I began to compile this list. Other sources and treatments would be appreciated.


Baynes, Paul, “A Caveat for Cold Christians—sermon on Rev. 2:4-5,” in Naphtali Press Anthology, vol. 4, pp. 199-206. 

Bridge, William, “Comfort to Mourners for the Loss of Solemn Assemblies,” Works, SDG edition, vol. 3, pp. 407-426.

_____________, Sermon 7 of “Seasonable Truths in Evil Times,” Works.

Bunyan, John, The Acceptable Sacrifice. aka, The Excellency of a Broken Heart. pp. 42-43, 76.

Burroughs, Jeremiah, Gospel Fear. SDG, 1992. pp. 75-166, on 2 Kings 22:19.

Howe, John, “The Redeemer's Tear Wept Over Lost Souls,” Works, vol. 2, pp. 316-389.

_________, “Of Charity in Respect of Other Men's Sins,” Works, vol. 2, pp. 453-473.

Jenkin, William, "How Ought We to Bewail the Sins of the Places Where We Live?", _Puritan Sermons_ [_The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate_], vol. 3, pp. 110-128.

Kitchen, John, “How Must We Reprove, that We may not partake of other Men's Sins?”, Puritan Sermons [The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate], vol. 1, pp. 121-142 [esp. p. 134]

Lloyd-Jones, D. Martyn, pp. 53-62 of Studies in the Sermon on the Mount [“Blessed are they that mourn”]

McCrie, Thomas, “Sermon on Psalm 119:136 : Grief for the Sins of Men,” Naphtali Press Anthology, vol. 2, no. 2, pp. 42-47.

Preston, John, _The Golden Sceptre_. SDG did a reprint, but its OoP now. Available at Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine
(six sermons on II Chron. 7:14.)

Sibbes, Richard, _Josiah's Reformation_. In his _Works_, vol. 6, or as a recent BoT paperback.

Spurgeon, C. H., Sermon, Metropolitan Tablenacle Pulpit, vol. 51, pp. 485-486.

Watson, Thomas, The Godly Man's Picture. Banner, 1992. pp. 55-60, “Evangelical weeping”; see also pp. 77-96 and other.

Welsh, John, Sermons on Repentance, in Naphtali Press Anthology, vol. I, no. 3, pp. 33-49 and I.4, pp. 42-55.

Williams, Daniel, “What Repentance of National Sins doth God require, as ever we expect National Mercies?”, Puritan Sermons [The Morning Exercises at Cripplegate], vol. 4, pp. 585-616.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 12, 2012)

Genesis 18-19


----------

